# Confused: usbdev* replaced ttyUSB*

## zolxd

1) Is "usbdev" now standard naming, or a result of misconfiguration?

It appears to work the same except in one case -

- lsusb detects all my USB devices.

- Card reader works: I mount this explicitly without udev.

- USBdrive works: I mount this via udev created symlink.

- Syncing Palm device with jpilot fails: 

```
pi_bind error: /dev/Kyocera7135 No such device or address
```

Udev creates the symlink to a usbdev* with correct permissions (0666, for testing), but jpilot cannot use it.

It worked with "ttyUSB".

2) I must have misconfigured something.

Is it a kernel option? Or do I need smarter rules?

lsusb:

Bus 001 Device 015: ID 0c88:0021 Kyocera Wireless Corp.

/dev

@Kyocera7135     ( -> usbdev1.15_ep84 )

-usbdev1.15_ep00

-usbdev1.15_ep01

-usbdev1.15_ep03

-usbdev1.15_ep82

-usbdev1.15_ep84 ( these are all 0666 )

The matching idVendor/Product attributes are in

/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.2/usb1/1-2

BUT,

/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.2/usb1/1-2/usb_endpoint/usbdev1.15_ep00    (not "ep84")

My rules:

```
#Transcend USBdrive

BUS=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0c76", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0005", SYMLINK+="USBdrive1", MODE="666"

#Kyocera 7135 smartphone

BUS=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0c88", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0021", SYMLINK+="Kyocera7135", GROUP="usb", MODE="666"

```

New kernel is 2.6.27r7 (leaving old kernel in sig for now)

----------

